# 200 grains of powder?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just came across this and I think it is crazy. One other crazy number that they put out there is 300 yards... :shock:

Why use a ramrod when you could just stack powder pellets to the mouth of the barrel and then just stick a bullet at the tip? :grin:

With 4 pellets you can cut your Ramrod short 

http://ultimatemuzzleloader.com/#magnum


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's just scary. Why use a ML when you want it to shoot like a high power rifle, except for the ability to use it on a ML hunt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stupid... 99% of frontstuffers dont realize even a 150grn charge wont fully burn. Dont believe me? Load one up and shoot it over a white sheet... or over fresh fallen snow. You will see alot of unburnt flakes scattered around. 200grns is a total waste.

I love my M700ML, but this new thing... no thanks.


-DallanC


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't think it's that extreme. It's true that 150 grains won't fully burn, but neither will 100. It's called "diminishing returns". You will get less efficiency with each added pellet but you still get more velocity. Look at loading data for .308, .30-06, 300 mag, 300 Ultra mag and 30-378. Each one shoots a little faster than the one before it, but the velocity gained in not proportional to the extra powder burned, even with longer barrels.

300 yards is very doable with a T/C Omega at 2000 fps. It should be that much easier with this gun shooting at 2400. The biggest limitation you face is still the sights here in Utah but the guns are more than capable of killing game at that distance. 

Having said all that, I don't think there is much of a need for the increased velocity here in Utah where we are limited by iron sights or a 1x scope. If magnifying scopes were made legal then I could see this gun being useful for 300-400 yard shots.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll keep my usual long muzz shot opinions out of this and just say... That would HURT to shoot.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

One thing I notice on that web page is the gross exaggeration of the bullet trajectory. I actually had to LOL. When going from 2100 fps to 2400 fps You get about 8" less drop at 300 yards. Their chart shows 63" more drop for the slower bullet. Ummmm....yeah.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL 150 gr is OVERKILL, 200 gr is just nonsense IMO. LOL my shoulder is starting to hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I can't imagine that groups are that tight with 200 grains of powder. Getting 150 grain magnum loads to group is hard enough!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I shoot 110 grains of powder and I can shoot 300 just fine and dandy. Even took a shot at the 500 yard gong the other day and have a big dent in my target stand to prove it. Speed and recoil don't equal distance or accuracy. Look at the calibers winning 1000 yard matches. Shoot ability and repeatability are the only things that really matter......oh, and a good aiming system and a lot of practice. I'm having fun with my muzzy but have chosen to limit my shots at game to 200 or thereabouts. I personally don't think that my load with 250's is powerful enough to guarantee a clean kill at 300. Then there are the other limitations. My OPINION is that 200 is far enough for a muzzy. If you want to shoot farther, have fun. You won't hear any criticism from me.---------SS


----------

